# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Need help with hunting rifle.

## 1stimestar

I'd like a good all around hunting rifle.  Having said that though, I know that carribou (about the size of your deer), moose (about the size of a big horse), and bear (about the size of bad ***!) can all have their specialty sizes.  I'm most likely to be hunting moose with this gun.  These are the choices a friend who does gun sales has right now.  What would you suggest?  

 Howa 30-06 or 308 $525 300win mag would be $550, Weatherby Vanguard in a variety of calibers for $560, Tikka T3 in 7mm or 30-06 for $600.

----------


## canid

> Need help with hunting rifle.


You pull the handle thing up, and then you pull it back. reverse procedure and then you point it at the thing you want a hole in and squeeze the triggery thing

at least, that's what they told me to do.
 :Wink:

----------


## natertot

For what you want to do, I would most certainly go with the 30-06 chambering. Travels flatter and goes farther. My make and model would be the Remington 700. Long history of proven reliability and accuracy, used by military and LEO, and its made in the USA. I have looked at the models you've mentioned and they seemed okay. Never fired any of them though.

----------


## bacpacker

I have a Savage model 110 that I really like. It is chambered in .308, but can be had in 30.06 as well. Out of the models you named I would go with the Tikka in 30.06.

----------


## Old Professor

Your choice would be somewhat affected by your recoil tolerance. If a big bad bear is a concern, go with a Magnum caliber, if you can handle the recoil.  Otherwise either the  .308 or the 30-06 would be my recommendation. While I prefer the .308, the 30-06 does handle 220 gr bullets (think big bear medicine) better than the .308.  I have owned the Tikka rifle and they are good guns.

----------


## Seniorman

I would opt for the .30-06 if I were in Alaska.  A great, all around caliber.

That said, you might go to this Alaska-specific site and ask your question of the many members  there who live and hunt in Alaska.  You'll have to register, but there is a tremendous amount of info about the outdoors of Alaska.

http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/...Alaska-Hunting

S.M.

----------


## Ranger F

30-06.  Defiantly ... The 300 win mag kills in the front ,but wounds in the back, I don't want something that kicks the crap out of me every time I pull the trigger!

----------


## DOGMAN

.375 H&H mag...more versatile than people think

----------


## Seniorman

> 30-06.  Defiantly ... The 300 win mag kills in the front ,but wounds in the back, I don't want something that kicks the crap out of me every time I pull the trigger!


Yep.  As the old saying goes, "Hell, death, and destruction on both ends!"   :Yes: 

S.M.

----------


## 1stimestar

> I would opt for the .30-06 if I were in Alaska.  A great, all around caliber.
> 
> That said, you might go to this Alaska-specific site and ask your question of the many members  there who live and hunt in Alaska.  You'll have to register, but there is a tremendous amount of info about the outdoors of Alaska.
> 
> http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/...Alaska-Hunting
> 
> 
> 
> S.M.


I'm a member on the Alaskan Outdoors forum and would never ask a gun question there.  Hahhaha.  

It's looking like a 30-06.  A bit of recoil don't bother me, I'm a pretty sturdy gal.  But it looks like this one has a lot of versatility which is a huge plus for me.  

Now, if my car loan goes through tomorrow, with what I offered as a down payment, I'll have enough to buy another new toy.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I would think that the best advice about what would be best for your location would come from Sourdough.

I think he is slam nuts, but when it comes to hunting in Alaska, he's the guy I'd want info from. LOL

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh I would trust him on gun opinions, yes. But asking this question over there would start so much debate and opinionated rudeness, eh, I don't go there much anymore.

----------


## Rick

I can't answer your question but I would second 2d's suggestion. You might email SD or PM him through the other forum. That would avoid the forum issue.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I can't answer your question but *I would second 2d's suggestion*. You might email SD or PM him through the other forum. That would avoid the forum issue.


 :no way:  :no way:  :no way: Hahaha.

----------


## Rick

What? Who do I look like...Ken?

----------


## Ken

> What? Who do I look like...Ken?


In your dreams.  You should be so lucky.   :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

30-06 out of a savage 110 seems mild on recoil to me, compared to my .270 Savage 110. I'd vote 30-06!

You are gonna want a wooden stock no matter what caliber or maker you choose...less recoil.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks. I like wood.  Stocks.

----------


## hunter63

Weatherby Vanguard has a clone Remington 700 action with the adjustable trigger.....and still is guaranteed factory groupings....Have a .300 wsm.
Howa is a similar unit, DD shoots one in .243.
Tikka, don't know nothing about it.....

Personally I would chose a 30-06 as it shoot a verity of loads, where as the .308 is deadly on factory loads, but seem "twitchy" if you venture into different loading....(my own opinion, and don't want an argument).

Savage make a very nice low cost rifle for the money, and would consider one if I need another rifle....over the low buck Remington offerings. 

Any other caliber is a personnel opinion, preference, and dedicated use.
IMHO

----------


## randyt

there's not many problems a 30-06 and a long handled shovel won't take care of LOL. In all seriousness one of my criteria for a rifle is a simple trigger mechanism.

----------


## Seniorman

> Weatherby Vanguard has a clone Remington 700 action with the adjustable trigger.....and still is guaranteed factory groupings.... 
> Howa is a similar unit,  ...


I don't know if it is still true but for years, Howa made the actions for the Weatherby Vanguard rifles.   They're good actions and the several people I know who have them like them.

FWIW.

S.M.

----------


## postman

The majority of moose hunters I know go with 308 or 30-06, with 30-06 being the more popular of the two.

----------


## Trouthunter

With the possibility of brown bear, I'd go with the .300 Win. Mag.  I'd skip the short mags.

----------


## hunter63

> With the possibility of brown bear, I'd go with the .300 Win. Mag.  I'd skip the short mags.


Actually about the same with the WSM....and the mag.....but both do the job.
.300 win mag....165 gr (10.7 g) GMX 3,260 ft/s (990 m/s) 3,893 ft·lbf 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.300_Winchester_Magnum

.300 wsm ....... 165 gr (11 g) HP 3,223 ft/s (982 m/s) 3,807 ft·lbf 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.300_Wi...r_Short_Magnum

----------


## aflineman

I liked the Howa .308 I had. I should not have traded it off. For versatility (and ability to get rounds anywhere) I would go with the 30-06.

----------


## Wildthang

The 30/06 is one of the finest all around guns you can own and ammo is always available. Get a Tika, Savage, or Remington with a Limbsaver recoil pad and you won't regret it. The 06 can kick pretty hard but not as bad as the magnums!

----------


## hunter63

You only feel the recoil when sighting in or practice.....never when shooting at an animal....if you do you aren't concentrating enough...LOL

----------


## Dropy

30-06 hands down. It is a VERY versatile round that is easy to find. You can run anything from 555 grain to 220 grain bullets thru it for a wider variety of game the gun can take. I own 2 30-06's right now and would gladly ad more to the pile. Invest in a GOOD scope made for the winter!! You can spend 500$ on a gun but the good glass will cost around 1000$. HOWEVER I am finding that Vortex optics make a fine scope for less money. 

How far away are you thinking of being from game when you shoot?

OH, a rubber stockpad helps a LOT on my 30-06's. worth the extra 10-20$ for it.

----------


## Woodmaster750

A friend who has a home in Fairbanks  go's up there yearly to hunt. Last year his boy got his black bear, moose, caribou with his Marlin 25-06. No matter what rifle you pick, some people will knock the caliber. Just remember shot placement is what counts...  Also have a good backup side arm...

----------


## Hevijunk

The .30-06 would by my hands down choice Even if I didn't reload the chances of locating a factory load the rifle would shoot accurately are extremely likely. on the plus side is the .30-06 ability to handle bullets 200 grains and above. As for a rifle , I would check out the Marlin X7 line there is a lot of gun there for the price.

 Ed

----------


## Rick

You might be interested in the .50 Beowulf. I'm sure it will stop anything in your part of the country. 

http://www.shopalexanderarms.com/.50...lf-Rifles.html

----------


## Dropy

Correct me if I am wrong but the .50 Beowulf is a 150 yard round?

----------


## Rick

If you are primarily hunting moose, which she said she was, you aren't doing so at long distances are you? I could understand the concern with elk perhaps.

----------


## 1stimestar

Nope, wouldn't be very far away Rick.

----------


## hunter63

> You might be interested in the .50 Beowulf. I'm sure it will stop anything in your part of the country. 
> 
> http://www.shopalexanderarms.com/.50...lf-Rifles.html


Gas station some where in Alaska....

"Hey buddy, I looking for some more ammo....?
"Whatcha looking for?"

Yeah, I looking for some .50 Beowulf....?

"What the heck is THAT?"

"You know, moose stuff...saw it on the interweb."

"Hey Clem, some idiot is looking for some....What did you say it was? ...Oh yeah, .50 cal wolf something.....Nope, don't got that.
Got some -06 if you are needing it........"

----------


## backup1911

> .375 H&H mag...more versatile than people think


Rare I ever hear that but it's true.   I've hunted all over with a .375 H&H for all sizes of game.  260 gr ballistic tips to 300+ gr. partitions depending on the animal I'm hunting.

----------


## Woodmaster750

Hevijunk Marlin  Has some fine rifles in the XL7 class. 243, 308, 30-06, 25-06, 223 and bigger calibers. No matter what rifle she gets there will always be a butthead out there who will knock it.

----------


## Hevijunk

True that  Woodsmaster , true that ! 

 Ed

----------


## NightShade

I use a Browning A Bolt 30-06.. So, that would be my recommendation.albeit biased.
That being said- .308 or 7mm would be fine too... Personally , I think a 300 win mag is too much gun, at least for where I'm hunting. I have friends who shoot 300 win and swear by it- they hunt in areas where they take MUCH longer shots than any area I ever hunt in though. 
30-06 is a pretty versatile round that would be my recommendation.

----------


## backup1911

Yeah I think you'd be fine with the .308, 30-06, or 7mm mag.  Any of those calibers will do the job it sounds like you're looking for.  I would handle each of those three and pick the one that fits you best, you like the action, weight, etc.  Heck even though the .300 win mag is probably a bit more than you need, It would work fine too.  And you can certainly shoot some of the lighter loads through it and it can perform exactly like the .308, or 30-06.  I tend to favor the 30 calibers so if it was me I would pick one of them over the 7mm but that's just my personal preference.  Again, any of those calibers will do the job for you.  I would pick based on which rifle you like the best.

----------


## 1stimestar



----------


## Rick

Most excellent. Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## hunter63

Now that funny....Thanks.

----------


## Pepper

I worked in alaska for 2 years all over Ak valdez, kotzbue, deadhorse , fairbanks , anchorage, barrow,yakatak  I fished them all except barrow , I saw some HUGE bears in yaky and valdez and fairbanks I would not be comfortable trying to stop a large bear charging with a 30-06 I would suggest a 338 with a muzzle brake or as suggested a 375  h and h with a muzzle brake loud but recoil reduced  alot  bigger bullet  surface  energy alot higher shock value crap load higher . Foot per pounds of energy is alot high .Just my opinion .. good luck ..

----------


## natertot

So what did you go with?

----------


## 1stimestar

I didn't get one yet as I bought the kids .22 for Christmas.  I have the whole winter to get one.  I'm going with a 30.06 though.

----------


## natertot

Gotta post pics when you do!

----------


## Cold Trigger Finger

If its a big game rifle. A Ruger M77 Mk2 stainless steel Hawkeye chambered in 338 Win Mag.  If a 1 rifle for everything other than brown bear.  . A Ruger M77 Mk2 stainless steel Hawkeye or Predator in 6.5 Creedmoor.  
 They are designed and built Alaska tough . Unlike all the push feed rifles out there

----------


## 1stimestar

Lol I did end up getting a Ruger M77.  I posted about it somewhere here.  Ready for my spring bear hunt on the north slope.  WOOT!

----------


## Zack

> I'd like a good all around hunting rifle.  Having said that though, I know that carribou (about the size of your deer), moose (about the size of a big horse), and bear (about the size of bad ***!) can all have their specialty sizes.  I'm most likely to be hunting moose with this gun.  These are the choices a friend who does gun sales has right now.  What would you suggest?  
> 
>  Howa 30-06 or 308 $525 300win mag would be $550, Weatherby Vanguard in a variety of calibers for $560, Tikka T3 in 7mm or 30-06 for $600.


Supposedly, Savage makes a fantastic rifle.  I don't own one, but almost all of the gun magazines and online reviews seem to agree that they make decent little guns.  Especially when you can get a scope package for less than the price of the Howa, Weatherby, of Tikka.  I think that a 30-06 would do just about anything, but I'm down here where the most we have is a 250 pound deer.  

Have you looked at M1's?  They are expensive, but anyone who used them will tell you that they work.  I never used one, but my Grandfather could tell stories all day about them when he was in Germany after WWII.  If a bolt on one got stuck, plan A was to stomp on the operating handle, plan B was to hit it with the butt of another rifle!  Also, the semiautomatic would give you the upper-hand when Mama Bear or a bull moose comes charging.

Another option is a .50 caliber muzzleloader.  It'll stop dear well, and with certain ammo, it might stop a moose or bear.

Does anybody have any other ideas?

----------


## 1stimestar

If you read back a bit, I already got one. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Sorry Zach but you are a year late and did not read the post just ahead of your own.

1timestar bought a Ruger 77 in 30-06 almost a year ago!

Chances are she is eating what she killed with it this winter.

edit:
Sorry 1TS we posted at the same time.

----------


## 1stimestar

Got a spring bear hunt planned with Susan up at Kavik River Camp for this coming spring too.  Mmm, spring bear.

----------


## Zack

> If you read back a bit, I already got one. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ha!  Sure enough.  I'm sorry about that, I just got excited, talking about rifles and whatnot, that's right up my alley.  It's a pretty rifle, thanks for posting.  Merry Christmas!

----------


## TXyakr

> Got a spring bear hunt planned with Susan up at Kavik River Camp for this coming spring too.  Mmm, spring bear.


Photo of you with your Ruger M77 looks good but what some of us really wanted to see before your first bear or moose was the target pattern (a tight cluster) at 30, 50 yards. Or whatever is appropriate depending on the forest trees and brush you are going to be hunting in.

Funny story: A long time friend that I have hunted with often uses a .264 magnum. He is an excellent shot and has been hunting all his life. He spent thousands to go to Alaska just for caribou once then few years later a brown bear which takes up way too much space in his home LOL. But the funny thing is that occasionally I have seen him shoot over the top of game that was close in at about 20-50 yards and .264 magnum was sighted for about 100 or 200 yards. Bitting tongue not to laugh. I also made a rude comment about how small his Alaskan brown bear was, should have just admired it in silence. (I never did ask what gun he used for these hunts.) I was just very jealous, looks like a lot of fun. One of my wife's clients brought back a huge polar bear had it stuffed in the lobby for years depreciating against taxes, took one of their clients on the hunt, everything a tax write off. Very Nice! Crazy Tax laws. Now owner who shot it can take it home, zero cost to him. Sweet! I assume he has a 20+ foot tall entrance at his house, P-bear was mounted in standing position. LOL

----------


## 1stimestar

> Photo of you with your Ruger M77 looks good but what some of us really wanted to see before your first bear or moose was the target pattern (a tight cluster) at 30, 50 yards. Or whatever is appropriate depending on the forest trees and brush you are going to be hunting in.
> 
> Funny story: A long time friend that I have hunted with often uses a .264 magnum. He is an excellent shot and has been hunting all his life. He spent thousands to go to Alaska just for caribou once then few years later a brown bear which takes up way too much space in his home LOL. But the funny thing is that occasionally I have seen him shoot over the top of game that was close in at about 20-50 yards and .264 magnum was sighted for about 100 or 200 yards. Bitting tongue not to laugh. I also made a rude comment about how small his Alaskan brown bear was, should have just admired it in silence. (I never did ask what gun he used for these hunts.) I was just very jealous, looks like a lot of fun. One of my wife's clients brought back a huge polar bear had it stuffed in the lobby for years depreciating against taxes, took one of their clients on the hunt, everything a tax write off. Very Nice! Crazy Tax laws. Now owner who shot it can take it home, zero cost to him. Sweet! I assume he has a 20+ foot tall entrance at his house, P-bear was mounted in standing position. LOL


Oh I can guarantee those bear hunts were pricey.  $20,000 would not be unheard of.  

Anyways, I didn't take any pictures of the targets because I was distracted with my friend trying her new gun as well as my new gun out and my zeroing in my kids' new guns and helping them.  I only got to shoot mine a few times.  Once it warms up a bit I'll take it to the range so I know the distance.  I'm really bad at determining distances...sigh.  I am a pretty good shot, used to be really good.  I am right handed but left eye dominant so I have to really practice with this gun/scope before actually hunting with it.  Can't be perfect at everything lol.

----------


## TXyakr

1stimestar That sounds very good especially that your kids are also shooting. My oldest daughter shot well when she was very young. At a YMCA campout she won 1st place over 100+ girls and many dads who shot for their daughters. My theory is that many girls do better at shooting and fly fishing etc than boys their age because on average they listen to instruction better. Unfortunately my kids were allowed to watch silly movies like Bambi so after a while they refused to hunt and fish. Should have moved to Alaska and controlled the TV better. LOL That friend who went to Alaska for caribou and bear has a 14 year old daughter that shot a 15 point non-typical deer last year. He was always very anti-Disney Bambi and such. LOL

Edit: Be sure not to mix in tracer rounds when you go to the rife range like this knuckle head did in DFW, TX about a year ago. It was one of those OMG I can't believe he did that moments. Some men really are idiots LOL
http://www.dallasnews.com/news/commu...tches-fire.ece

----------


## hunter63

Every year a Madison Wisconsin radio station plays the sound track of "Bambi" for like 15 minutes out of evey hour during deer season....lol

----------


## ElevenBravo

That right there is funny hunter, I dont care who you are!  HA HA!

----------


## hunter63

Deer hunter recite along with the sound track.....like the Rocky Horror Picture Show.....Madison, WI has a lot of "Bunny huggers"....LOL

----------


## TXyakr

Funny what anti hunters think is effective.

About 25 years ago a guy on my soccer team dated an interesting series of ladies with names that included Bambi, Velvet, and Pixie. They were all very nice, sweet ladies with great ink IMO, but some of the other guys on the team and my future wife were a little judgmental. They said things like his mother must REALLY LOVE them. Snarky

----------


## 1stimestar

> 1stimestar That sounds very good especially that your kids are also shooting. My oldest daughter shot well when she was very young. At a YMCA campout she won 1st place over 100+ girls and many dads who shot for their daughters. My theory is that many girls do better at shooting and fly fishing etc than boys their age because on average they listen to instruction better. Unfortunately my kids were allowed to watch silly movies like Bambi so after a while they refused to hunt and fish. Should have moved to Alaska and controlled the TV better. LOL That friend who went to Alaska for caribou and bear has a 14 year old daughter that shot a 15 point non-typical deer last year. He was always very anti-Disney Bambi and such. LOL
> 
> Edit: Be sure not to mix in tracer rounds when you go to the rife range like this knuckle head did in DFW, TX about a year ago. It was one of those OMG I can't believe he did that moments. Some men really are idiots… LOL
> http://www.dallasnews.com/news/commu...tches-fire.ece


What a dip.....  I've never shot tracer rounds except when I was in the military.

We can watch Bambi then go hunting.  We don't have deer up here so we're safe lol.

----------


## hunter63

Another mandatory listen is the Da Turdy Point Buck.....doncha' know.....

----------


## Eman98

I'd go 30-06. It will take down about and animal on the North American continent.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section at if you care to stop and say Hey.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions





> I'd go 30-06. It will take down about and animal on the North American continent.


That was the decision.......If you would have read the whole thread.




> I didn't get one yet as I bought the kids .22 for Christmas.  I have the whole winter to get one.  I'm going with a 30.06 though.





> Lol I did end up getting a Ruger M77.  I posted about it somewhere here.  Ready for my spring bear hunt on the north slope.  WOOT!

----------


## kyratshooter

Did 1TS kill anything with that '06 last year?  

Anybody remember?

We'll have to send her a pm and ask.

----------


## 1stimestar

Not yet!  Unfortunately my friend that I was going with was in a severe snow machine accident in Feb. and had to come to town for over 4 months for surgeries and rehab.  We are going to try for bear this fall though.  She's not allowed to shoot due to too many broken bones (clavicle and vertebrae) but she wants to help me get one.

----------


## hunter63

That wouldn't be Sue would it?
An episode where she get injured is coming up soon......

----------


## kyratshooter

I watched her crash and burn just a few minutes ago.

BOOM!

and she was just lying there on the ice by her dead snow machine as the screen faded to black.

----------


## 1stimestar

Yup.  They'll go more into it this next episode on Thurs.  2 surgeries for immediate problems and 4 months rehab.  She's now not supposed to shoot a rifle ever again (like that is going to happen) and has more surgeries scheduled for next winter.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah well they told me not to shot a shot gun....for a while....and as long as I'm not duck hunting ( you shoot ALOT) I should be fine.
On or two shot here and there are fine...

Hope it work out for her, but from what I have seen she isn't gong to just quit.
Tell her heal fast, from all of us......

----------


## 1stimestar

That's good to hear Hunter.  The problem with her break was that it also split her clavicle lengthwise.  Had to have screws and wires holding it together.  But I imagine by next year she'll probably be shooting again.

----------


## kyratshooter

I swear, if they told me I could never shoot again I would sell everything I own and buy a towed artillery piece!

Set it up, load it up, then pull the string.

Maybe a Gattling gun.  Can you fire a Gattling gun from the hip?

MaDuce on a vehicle mount or tripod.

I'd think of something!

----------


## 1stimestar

She's already in talks with a gunsmith to make her something to shoot from the hip.  It includes a lcd screen/viewfinder/site too lol.

----------


## kyratshooter

There was a time, back in the day, when long range pistol shooters and pistol hunters used some big bore guns that were not shoulder fired.

I have seen TC Contenders in all sorts of calibers and I have owned a couple of bolt action pistols in .308 and .243.

That is one cheaper alternative to the electronic set up.  

https://www.google.com/search?q=hand...armint+pistols

----------


## crashdive123

If money isn't a concern........



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

